# Bakayoko: c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea.



## admin (5 Agosto 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.



Mi sorprenderebbe se finisse al Galatasaray


----------



## davidelynch (5 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.



Ma come non c'è la fila per lui?


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.



E' un giocatore che emerge solo in un certo contesto. Ha indubbie qualità atletiche ma anche troppe lacune per affermarsi come centrale ad alti livelli, secondo me.
Anche Lampard lo ha scartato subito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore che emerge solo in un certo contesto. Ha indubbie qualità atletiche ma anche troppe lacune per affermarsi come centrale ad alti livelli, secondo me.
> Anche Lampard lo ha scartato subito.



. 

Se va al Galatasaray chissà tutti quelli che si strappavano I capelli per lui come ci rimarranno male


----------



## hakaishin (5 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Se va al Galatasaray chissà tutti quelli che si strappavano I capelli per lui come ci rimarranno male



Ma io ancora non capisco come molti milanisti si strappavano le vesti per bakayoko...
Avete fatto benissimo a non riscattarlo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma io ancora non capisco come molti milanisti si strappavano le vesti per bakayoko...
> Avete fatto benissimo a non riscattarlo



direi il 90% di questo forum si strappava le vesti per Bakayoko. Purtroppo siamo abituati alla mediocrità totale oramai


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.



Non doveva andare all'Inter, alla Juve, al Napoli e anche alla Roma?


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.



con quell'ingaggio è difficile che un top club lo voglia. 

o ha abbassato di brutto le pretese, oppure parte dell'ingaggio gliela pagherà il chelsea, non capisco come i turchi possano permetterselo.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> direi il 90% di questo forum si strappava le vesti per Bakayoko. Purtroppo siamo abituati alla mediocrità totale oramai



Non ha fatto male da voi ma non è certo un giocatore su cui svenarsi. Come lui ne trovi ovunque alla fine. Rimarrà sempre uno scarto con ingaggio alto e non desta infatti molto interesse. Poi a me questo tipo di giocatori non piacciono proprio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.



Veramente non capisco, per me é molto forte. Non dico una stella, ma con i prezzi che girano... chiaro che non vale l’ingaggio del suo contratto, ma se fosse disposto a negoziarlo.. non capisco per non interessi.


----------



## bmb (6 Agosto 2019)

Il top player con la testa sulle spalle se ne va tra le bombe. Probabilmente lo arruoleranno.


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma io ancora non capisco come molti milanisti si strappavano le vesti per bakayoko...
> Avete fatto benissimo a non riscattarlo



Bakayoko era l'unico acquisto(si fa per dire, visto che era in prestito) decente del "vecchio cuore rossonero" che avevamo come DS... È da anni che molti tifosi milanisti tifano più per i dirigenti che per maglia e calciatori.


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente non capisco, per me é molto forte. Non dico una stella, ma con i prezzi che girano... chiaro che non vale l’ingaggio del suo contratto, ma se fosse disposto a negoziarlo.. non capisco per non interessi.



Non interessa perché se prova a stoppare un pallone nella sua area di rigore ne esce un passaggio al portiere avversario e perché ha avuto vari problemi comportamentali: dalla maglia di Acerbi ai ritardi, passando per il vaffa all'allenatore.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Agosto 2019)

Il Francese era uno dei pochi che avevamo di livello internazionale (Champions League)
gli altri sono Romagnoli(dopo quest anno) Paquetà e Piatek 
quindi la realtà dei fatti e che x le caratteristiche è uno dei migliori in circolazione 
solo che x le Italiane (Roma-Napoli-Juve-Inter) la spesa dell ingaggio è eccessiva 
questo è l unico ostacolo x noi della serie A.. in Premier hanno un brutto ricordo 
in Liga hanno Casemiro e Busquets le altre nn li considero.. fanno i morti di fame 
il Bayer Monaco ? Bho 

cmq in sostanza sono poche le squadre che pagherebbero quell ingaggio x un ottimo mediano 
e dubito che i Turchi riescano a prenderselo proprio x questo


----------



## koti (6 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.



Non interessa perchè ha i piedi montati al contrario. In un centrocampo a 3 poteva funzionare solo nell'anticalcio di Gattuso.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2019)

Giusto per rendere l'idea di quale sia la sua dimensione. Fermo restando che lo scorso anno la sua straripante fisicità mi aveva esaltato non poco, ma in testa questo non c'ha il calcio...


----------



## hakaishin (6 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Bakayoko era l'unico acquisto(si fa per dire, visto che era in prestito) decente del "vecchio cuore rossonero" che avevamo come DS... È da anni che molti tifosi milanisti tifano più per i dirigenti che per maglia e calciatori.



Succede in tutte le tifoserie sai? Io non vado d’accordo coi tifosi estremamente filosocietari.
Per quanto riguarda bakayoko, lo considero un discreto mediano non adatto ad un top team, forse solo come panchinaro ovviamente con un ingaggio normale. È il solito abbaglio di conte, il tipo di giocatore che lui ama e poi scarica immediatamente. Solo squadre minori lo cercheranno


----------



## Heaven (6 Agosto 2019)

È un giocatore con alti e bassi, ma quando è in giornata è fortissimo, giustamente uno stipendio come il suo in quella zona del campo lo concedono a pochissimi. Io al giusto prezzo lo prenderei immediatamente... quest’anno per mesi e mesi ha avuto prestazioni clamorose.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> È un giocatore con alti e bassi, ma quando è in giornata è fortissimo, giustamente uno stipendio come il suo in quella zona del campo lo concedono a pochissimi. Io al giusto prezzo lo prenderei immediatamente... quest’anno per mesi e mesi ha avuto prestazioni clamorose.



Però sono state prestazioni clamorose da un punto di vista atletico, non certo tecnico, non certo tattico. Quest'ultimo capitolo gli va dato atto come in Italia sia cresciuto tantissimo nelle letture. Ma ciò non toglie che sono state prestazioni atleticamente spaventose, perchè quelle sono le sue incredibili qualità, quelle fisiche. Ha dominato all'interno di un Milan fisicamente modesto, di una serie A discreta da quel punto di vista. 

Ma ribadisco, è un centrocampista con poco fosforo, con poche idee, senza tempi di gioco, che ama portare palla e non farla girare, che nella fase offensiva è incapace sia di accompagnare che inserirsi. Giocatore che lo scorso anno mi aveva stupito, per molte gare esaltato...ma aveva dei costi folli rispetto al suo valore ed i suoi incredibili limiti sopra citati...oltretutto in una squadra che come idea vuole creare calcio, vuole fare gioco, non avrebbe trovato proprio collocazione...cosa che per dire farà fatica a fare anche Kessie, che però dalla sua ha incredibili e continui tempi di inserimento e questo al mister può interessare ed intrigare parecchio.

Per Baka non c'era posto al Milan. In qualsiasi top team farà fatica a trovarlo. Oggi, domani e dopodomani.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non interessa perché se prova a stoppare un pallone nella sua area di rigore ne esce un passaggio al portiere avversario e perché ha avuto vari problemi comportamentali: dalla maglia di Acerbi ai ritardi, passando per il vaffa all'allenatore.



Aggiungerei anche che tatticamente era un disastro in una zona di campo delicatissima.
Faceva la differenza per lo strapotere fisico (più che altro nel gioco aereo), ma nel Milan che vorremmo costruire non c'è posto per lui.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Bakayoko era l'unico acquisto(si fa per dire, visto che era in prestito) decente del "vecchio cuore rossonero" che avevamo come DS... È da anni che molti tifosi milanisti tifano più per i dirigenti che per maglia e calciatori.



Paquetà e piatek chi li ha presi? Mirabelli?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente non capisco, per me é molto forte. Non dico una stella, ma con i prezzi che girano... chiaro che non vale l’ingaggio del suo contratto, ma se fosse disposto a negoziarlo.. non capisco per non interessi.



Eh sono d accordo anche io.
Ha dei limiti tattici e ha un contratto molto alto, da top, e le top non lo prevedono un giocatore così. Però è uno che ti rivolta la squadra se giochi certi principi..
Staremo a vedere.
Può piacere o meno, ma è innegabile che l anno scorso è stata la nostra chiave per macinare punti


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non interessa perché se prova a stoppare un pallone nella sua area di rigore ne esce un passaggio al portiere avversario e perché ha avuto vari problemi comportamentali: dalla maglia di Acerbi ai ritardi, passando per il vaffa all'allenatore.



Ecco quello che tifa x i dirigenti... quello che hai detto è falso. I punti sono arrivati solo con lui in campo. Quella del comportamento poi dai..


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però sono state prestazioni clamorose da un punto di vista atletico, non certo tecnico, non certo tattico. Quest'ultimo capitolo gli va dato atto come in Italia sia cresciuto tantissimo nelle letture. Ma ciò non toglie che sono state prestazioni atleticamente spaventose, perchè quelle sono le sue incredibili qualità, quelle fisiche. Ha dominato all'interno di un Milan fisicamente modesto, di una serie A discreta da quel punto di vista.
> 
> Ma ribadisco, è un centrocampista con poco fosforo, con poche idee, senza tempi di gioco, che ama portare palla e non farla girare, che nella fase offensiva è incapace sia di accompagnare che inserirsi. Giocatore che lo scorso anno mi aveva stupito, per molte gare esaltato...ma aveva dei costi folli rispetto al suo valore ed i suoi incredibili limiti sopra citati...oltretutto in una squadra che come idea vuole creare calcio, vuole fare gioco, non avrebbe trovato proprio collocazione...cosa che per dire farà fatica a fare anche Kessie, che però dalla sua ha incredibili e continui tempi di inserimento e questo al mister può interessare ed intrigare parecchio.
> 
> Per Baka non c'era posto al Milan. In qualsiasi top team farà fatica a trovarlo. Oggi, domani e dopodomani.



Si sono d accordo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però sono state prestazioni clamorose da un punto di vista atletico, non certo tecnico, non certo tattico. Quest'ultimo capitolo gli va dato atto come in Italia sia cresciuto tantissimo nelle letture. Ma ciò non toglie che sono state prestazioni atleticamente spaventose, perchè quelle sono le sue incredibili qualità, quelle fisiche. Ha dominato all'interno di un Milan fisicamente modesto, di una serie A discreta da quel punto di vista.
> 
> Ma ribadisco, è un centrocampista con poco fosforo, con poche idee, senza tempi di gioco, che ama portare palla e non farla girare, che nella fase offensiva è incapace sia di accompagnare che inserirsi. Giocatore che lo scorso anno mi aveva stupito, per molte gare esaltato...ma aveva dei costi folli rispetto al suo valore ed i suoi incredibili limiti sopra citati...oltretutto in una squadra che come idea vuole creare calcio, vuole fare gioco, non avrebbe trovato proprio collocazione...cosa che per dire farà fatica a fare anche Kessie, che però dalla sua ha incredibili e continui tempi di inserimento e questo al mister può interessare ed intrigare parecchio.
> 
> Per Baka non c'era posto al Milan. In qualsiasi top team farà fatica a trovarlo. Oggi, domani e dopodomani.



Si è esaltato nel non-gioco di Gattuso. Non sappiamo quanto può rendere in un top-team, dove ci sono prospetti ovviamente migliori.
Poi non capisco perchè si esalti Kessie e si bocci Bakayoko. Capisco che lo si bocci per lo stipendio esagerato, non per quel che da in campo. Perchè a parità di stipendio non c'è paragone.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però sono state prestazioni clamorose da un punto di vista atletico, non certo tecnico, non certo tattico. Quest'ultimo capitolo gli va dato atto come in Italia sia cresciuto tantissimo nelle letture. Ma ciò non toglie che sono state prestazioni atleticamente spaventose, perchè quelle sono le sue incredibili qualità, quelle fisiche. Ha dominato all'interno di un Milan fisicamente modesto, di una serie A discreta da quel punto di vista.
> 
> Ma ribadisco, è un centrocampista con poco fosforo, con poche idee, senza tempi di gioco, che ama portare palla e non farla girare, che nella fase offensiva è incapace sia di accompagnare che inserirsi. Giocatore che lo scorso anno mi aveva stupito, per molte gare esaltato...ma aveva dei costi folli rispetto al suo valore ed i suoi incredibili limiti sopra citati...oltretutto in una squadra che come idea vuole creare calcio, vuole fare gioco, non avrebbe trovato proprio collocazione...cosa che per dire farà fatica a fare anche Kessie, che però dalla sua ha incredibili e continui tempi di inserimento e questo al mister può interessare ed intrigare parecchio.
> 
> Per Baka non c'era posto al Milan. In qualsiasi top team farà fatica a trovarlo. Oggi, domani e dopodomani.



Bravo, lo hai descritto alla perfezione nei pregi e nei difetti.
E' un giocatore per certi versi dominante nel suo modo di fare calcio ma alla fine è un calcio ignorante, privo di tempi di gioco.
O meglio : i tempi sono quelli che detta lui.
In un centrocampo a tre è improponibile sia come centrocampista centrale che come mezz'ala, in un centrocampo a due forse potrebbe avere senso ma in una squadra che gioca molto in ampiezza e poco in verticale.
Lo scorso anno si è fatto voler bene da tutti noi e ha avuto un rendimento altissimo.
Grazie a lui siamo tornati a dominare fisicamente in mezzo al campo ma dargli le chiavi del centrocampo ha anche significato giocare il suo calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si è esaltato nel non-gioco di Gattuso. Non sappiamo quanto può rendere in un top-team, dove ci sono prospetti ovviamente migliori.
> Poi non capisco perchè si esalti Kessie e si bocci Bakayoko. Capisco che lo si bocci per lo stipendio esagerato, non per quel che da in campo. Perchè a parità di stipendio non c'è paragone.



Perchè kessie essendo un centrocampista verticale può ancora avere un senso in una grande squadra mentre baka è un centrocampista orizzontale ma senza avere i piedi del regista e nemmeno del metronomo.
Spacca spesso palla al piede rischiando tantissimo , pulisce l'azione ma non la illumina mai.
Se gli chiedi di fare le sue giocate invece in velocità si perde.


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo, lo hai descritto alla perfezione nei pregi e nei difetti.
> E' un giocatore per certi versi dominante nel suo modo di fare calcio ma alla fine è un calcio ignorante, privo di tempi di gioco.
> O meglio : i tempi sono quelli che detta lui.
> In un centrocampo a tre è improponibile sia come centrocampista centrale che come mezz'ala, in un centrocampo a due forse potrebbe avere senso ma in una squadra che gioca molto in ampiezza e poco in verticale.
> ...



Affianco a Desailly mettevi Albertini... E i problemi non esistevano. 
Ok che sono passate 5 ere geologiche... Ma in un 4231 e il giocatore ideale. Che poi ci devi mettere uno che ragiona e che ha piedi migliori... Non ci sono dubbi...
Pero per sapere giocare a 2 in mezzo ci vogliono tante qualità che la grandissima maggior parte dei nuovi centrocampisti non hanno. 
Ora basta che sappiano "inserirsi" segnare un paio di gol e si grida alla nuova mezza ala di livello, al top player. 
Prova a metterli in mezzo e vengono polverizzati. 

Chi si aspettava i lanci di Pirlo li in mezzo e ovviamente stato deluso... Ma come sarà deluso chi si aspetta Bennacer diga di centrocampo... 
Insomma le caratteristiche dei giocatori vanno scelte con criterio in base al gioco che si vuole fare. 
Capisco chi dice che nel gioco veloce con palla bassa di Giampaolo il francese sarebbe stato un pesce fuori d'acqua... Però pensate pure che qualcuno in mezzo che prende mezza palla di testa sarebbe utile... 
Dispiace per quel ingaggio monstre che aveva... Ma che I Turchi non pareggerano MAI.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Affianco a Desailly mettevi Albertini... E i problemi non esistevano.
> Ok che sono passate 5 ere geologiche... Ma in un 4231 e il giocatore ideale. Che poi ci devi mettere uno che ragiona e che ha piedi migliori... Non ci sono dubbi...
> Pero per sapere giocare a 2 in mezzo ci vogliono tante qualità che la grandissima maggior parte dei nuovi centrocampisti non hanno.
> Ora basta che sappiano "inserirsi" segnare un paio di gol e si grida alla nuova mezza ala di livello, al top player.
> ...



Condivido il tuo pensiero e reputo opportune anche le considerazioni.
Purtroppo o per fortuna oggi il calcio è molto cambiato, è meno di posizione di una volta ma è esasperato nei concetti di palla rubata/transizione.
Sulla base di questi concetti è chiaro che un kessia venga più apprezzato di un baka.
Come del resto oggi un de bruyne ha più senso di un boban. Che bestemmia calcistica eh? Eppure le cose vanno cosi.
La tecnica oggi implica la velocità.
Sul paragone desailly-baka concordo in parte ma non del tutto : vero che entrambi rientrano tra i centrocampisti orizzontali e quindi perfetti nel 4-4-2 o 4-2-3-1 ma baka rispetto a desailly è uno che la palla spesso la porta e la tiene.
Non gioca esattamente e in modo pulito a due tocchi ma ama toccare la palla più volte e a volte anche cambiare passo palla al piede.
Molto particolare come tipo di giocatore.
Ha una grande fisicità e quella si che è una dote che fa sempre la differenza.
Pare che a calcio si debba giocare sempre palla a terra ma poi in mezzo a tutti quei nani basta alzarla e far saltare schemi e marcature.
E' il calcio che cambia.....


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Condivido il tuo pensiero e reputo opportune anche le considerazioni.
> Purtroppo o per fortuna oggi il calcio è molto cambiato, è meno tattico e meno di posizione di una volta ma è esasperato nei concetti di palla rubata/transizione.
> Sulla base di questi concetti è chiaro che un kessia venga più apprezzato di un baka.
> Come del resto oggi un de bruyne ha più senso di un boban. Che bestemmia calcistica eh? Eppure le cose vanno cosi.
> ...



Sono d'accordo. 
Baka porta palla. E anche bene. Certo non è Kaka ma per prenderli la palla bisogna fare fallo. Qualità pure quella molto importante. 
Che poi per assurdo è più facile che lui impari a giocare in modo più semplice e veloce (quello dipende da lui, ma anche da l'allenatore) piutosto che un Biglia o un Bennacer (che mi piace da morire eh, non è assolutamente una critica a algerino quello che sto per scrivere) crescano di 20 centimetri e riescano a fare la diga in mezzo al campo da soli continuando a dettare i ritmi di gioco.

Curioso di sapere quanti punti faremo (o perderemo) su calcio piazzato...


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però sono state prestazioni clamorose da un punto di vista atletico, non certo tecnico, non certo tattico. Quest'ultimo capitolo gli va dato atto come in Italia sia cresciuto tantissimo nelle letture. Ma ciò non toglie che sono state prestazioni atleticamente spaventose, perchè quelle sono le sue incredibili qualità, quelle fisiche. Ha dominato all'interno di un Milan fisicamente modesto, di una serie A discreta da quel punto di vista.
> 
> Ma ribadisco, è un centrocampista con poco fosforo, con poche idee, senza tempi di gioco, che ama portare palla e non farla girare, che nella fase offensiva è incapace sia di accompagnare che inserirsi. Giocatore che lo scorso anno mi aveva stupito, per molte gare esaltato...ma aveva dei costi folli rispetto al suo valore ed i suoi incredibili limiti sopra citati...oltretutto in una squadra che come idea vuole creare calcio, vuole fare gioco, non avrebbe trovato proprio collocazione...cosa che per dire farà fatica a fare anche Kessie, che però dalla sua ha incredibili e continui tempi di inserimento e questo al mister può interessare ed intrigare parecchio.
> 
> Per Baka non c'era posto al Milan. In qualsiasi top team farà fatica a trovarlo. Oggi, domani e dopodomani.



L'esaltazione per Bakayoko è dovuta agli anni precedenti, quelli di Montolivo Essien e Muntari. Al Milan è parso atleticamente forte, all'interno di un contesto come la Serie A.

Sul piano strettamente atletico giocatori del livello di Bakayoko in Premier ce ne sono tantissimi, ma ce ne sono anche in Championship e in Ligue 1.

Senza citare i mostri come Kante Keita Wijinaldum Pogba... Sissoko Wanyama Ndidi Gueye Doukoure Gbamin Lerma solo per restare in Premier, sono tutti giocatori atleticamente fortissimi come lui ma sul piano tecnico e delle letture di gioco molto superiori, pur costando meno.

Bakayoko è un giocatore come tanti che costa e guadagna uno sproposito per il suo livello. Inevitabile che per lui si aprano le porte di campionati come la Turchia o la Cina.


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ecco quello che tifa x i dirigenti... quello che hai detto è falso. I punti sono arrivati solo con lui in campo. Quella del comportamento poi dai..


Ah sì? Strano, su transfermark risulta che abbia saltato 7 partite e in una abbia fatto solo 10 minuti e in quelle 8 partite abbiamo fatto 7 vittorie e 1 sconfitta. il 31% dei punti in 8 partite in cui lui non c'era. In compenso, risulta titolare nelle 7 partite in cui abbiamo fatto 4 sconfitte, 1 vittoria e 1 pareggio.
Ma sarà sicuramente un errore.


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Paquetà e piatek chi li ha presi? Mirabelli?


Paquetà a me piace tantissimo, ma tra infortuni, squalifiche e non-giuoco di Gattuso non ha potuto incidere granché: 1 gol e 1 assist, con 65 minuti di media in 13 presenze. 
Piatek, mi auguro non sia quello della seconda metà della sua esperienza da noi.
Per entrambi, visto che sono ancora nostri, non è il caso di esprimere un giudizio definitivo, non fosse altro che per scaramanzia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Strano, su transfermark risulta che abbia saltato 7 partite e in una abbia fatto solo 10 minuti e in quelle 8 partite abbiamo fatto 7 vittorie e 1 sconfitta. il 31% dei punti in 8 partite in cui lui non c'era. In compenso, risulta titolare nelle 7 partite in cui abbiamo fatto 4 sconfitte, 1 vittoria e 1 pareggio.
> Ma sarà sicuramente un errore.



Di sicuro hai girato i dati a tuo piacimento. È innegabile che sia stato il miglior giocatore del Milan o almeno tra i primi 3


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'esaltazione per Bakayoko è dovuta agli anni precedenti, quelli di Montolivo Essien e Muntari. Al Milan è parso atleticamente forte, all'interno di un contesto come la Serie A.
> 
> Sul piano strettamente atletico giocatori del livello di Bakayoko in Premier ce ne sono tantissimi, ma ce ne sono anche in Championship e in Ligue 1.
> 
> ...



No calma, kante x dirne uno è un nano, pogba se la sogna la sua applicazione e continuità.. possiamo andare avanti ma è lo stesso.
Lui è un tipo di giocatore che nei grandi club non va più di moda per caratteristiche e prende tanto, ma non è un rottame come lo vuoi far passare tu.
Prendesse 3M non andrebbe in turchia


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro hai girato i dati a tuo piacimento. È innegabile che sia stato il miglior giocatore del Milan o almeno tra i primi 3



I dati li puoi trovare, ho citato la fonte. Non è colpa mia se non ne becchi mezza.
A proposito, visto che [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] e io stiamo facendo bagordi e siamo a corto di liquidi, potresti darci 84 numeri che secondo te usciranno al superenalotto così ci giochiamo gli altri 6?


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro hai girato i dati a tuo piacimento. È innegabile che sia stato il miglior giocatore del Milan o almeno tra i primi 3





sunburn ha scritto:


> I dati li puoi trovare, ho citato la fonte. Non è colpa mia se non ne becchi mezza.
> A proposito, visto che [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] e io stiamo facendo bagordi e siamo a corto di liquidi, potresti darci 84 numeri che secondo te usciranno al superenalotto così ci giochiamo gli altri 6?



E ti pareva, ma che c'entro io, adesso. Lo dicevo che mi tocca prendere gli schiaffi mio malgrado.

A corto di liquidi ci staranno tutti i locali della zona, se continuiamo a ingurgitare qualsiasi cosa ci mettono nel bicchiere. 

Dai, beviamoci su tutti insieme, tanto Bakayoko è andato.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> No calma, kante x dirne uno è un nano, pogba se la sogna la sua applicazione e continuità.. possiamo andare avanti ma è lo stesso.
> Lui è un tipo di giocatore che nei grandi club non va più di moda per caratteristiche e prende tanto, ma non è un rottame come lo vuoi far passare tu.
> Prendesse 3M non andrebbe in turchia



Non ho detto che è un rottame, dico che le sue qualità fisiche sono molto comuni in campionati come la Premier e la Ligue 1. Sinceramente quando leggevo i commenti su Baka ho sempre sorriso perché basta guardare un po' di campionati esteri per vederlo.

Non è affatto vero che non vanno più di moda. Il PSG ha preso adesso Gueye pagandolo caro. Il punto è che Gueye è molto più forte di Bakayoko.
Sissoko e Wanyama giocano negli Spurs, per dire. Che hanno speso 60 milioni per Ndombele del Lione!
Semplicemente Bakayoko è più scarso, tutto qua.

Paragonare Pogba a Bakayoko è come paragonare Messi a Suso.


----------



## Emme (7 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.



Purtroppo da noi era il più forte, perché non c'era nessun altro a centrocampo...

Non parlo della testa non si é dimostrato all'altezza, e come molti dicono in qst calcio la testa é fondamentale...

É un giocatore che ha portata quella grinta che da anni non si vedeva, ma nel suo ruolo non si é mai visto un tiro da fuori, di testa troneggiava solo in difesa, mai in attacco, prende uno sproposito, ma la Turchia é stretta pure a lui


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Strano, su transfermark risulta che abbia saltato 7 partite e in una abbia fatto solo 10 minuti e in quelle 8 partite abbiamo fatto 7 vittorie e 1 sconfitta. il 31% dei punti in 8 partite in cui lui non c'era. In compenso, risulta titolare nelle 7 partite in cui abbiamo fatto 4 sconfitte, 1 vittoria e 1 pareggio.
> Ma sarà sicuramente un errore.



Ecco come fare statistica in malafede. Metti numeri giusti senza farne un analisi. 
Il bello e che la stragrande maggioranza della gente non va neanche a cercare un po più lontano dai numeri esibiti... Se no i politici non avrebbero così tanto successo... 

Non tieni conto di NULLA. 
Non parli delle squadre incontrate, non parli dei giocatori che mancavano da noi, non parli dello stato psico fisico della nostra squadra (ma qui diventa una cosa più difficile da analizzare perché è difficile essere obiettivi, i numeri da soli non bastano), non tieni conto di eventuali aiuti/torti arbitrali, se le partite erano in casa o fuori, se abbiamo avuto espulsioni a favore o contro... 
Insomma il nulla del nulla. 

E come se io domani vado a vedere le statistiche della Juve e che mi rendo conto che senza CR7 per 2 partite la Juve ha preso 6 punti e vado sbandierando che senza CR7 la Juve fa 100% dei punti mentre con lui in campo la media scende... 

Cose giuste a livello di numeri.... Però che non hanno nessun senso pratico.


----------



## Victorss (7 Agosto 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> È un giocatore con alti e bassi, ma quando è in giornata è fortissimo, giustamente uno stipendio come il suo in quella zona del campo lo concedono a pochissimi. Io al giusto prezzo lo prenderei immediatamente... quest’anno per mesi e mesi ha avuto prestazioni clamorose.



Giampaolo il buon Baka potrebbe giusto utilizzarlo come portaborracce. Sono abbastanza sicuro che farebbe la fine di Montolivo l anno scorso.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Agosto 2019)

Una domanda sorge spontanea, perché dovrebbe fregarcene qualcosa?


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, su Bakayoko, ex centrocampista rossonero, c'è il Galatasaray. Trattativa in corso col Chelsea. Turchi fiduciosi.



Il problema è l'ingaggio. 
I numeri sono dalla sua parte, fin da quando era al Chelsea. Nessun dubbio.


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco come fare statistica in malafede. Metti numeri giusti senza farne un analisi.
> Il bello e che la stragrande maggioranza della gente non va neanche a cercare un po più lontano dai numeri esibiti... Se no i politici non avrebbero così tanto successo...
> 
> Non tieni conto di NULLA.
> ...


Perdonami, ma non ho scritto io "abbiamo fatto punti solo con lui". Era una semplice risposta a questa sparata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Agosto 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Una domanda sorge spontanea, perché dovrebbe fregarcene qualcosa?



Perché i tifosi milanisti sono soliti essere vedove dei feticci. 

Prima c'era Taarabt adesso è il turno di Bakayoko


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma non ho scritto io "abbiamo fatto punti solo con lui". Era una semplice risposta a questa sparata.



Hai ragione. Scusami, non ho seguito bene la discussione.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (7 Agosto 2019)

Ammazza, il più forte centrocampista della Serie A che finisce in prestito al Galatasaray........



"Ghattusoh kol materialee ke aveva doveva arrivare almenoh terzohhhj"


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I dati li puoi trovare, ho citato la fonte. *Non è colpa mia se non ne becchi mezza*.
> A proposito, visto che [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] e io stiamo facendo bagordi e siamo a corto di liquidi, potresti darci 84 numeri che secondo te usciranno al superenalotto così ci giochiamo gli altri 6?



Ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si è esaltato nel non-gioco di Gattuso. Non sappiamo quanto può rendere in un top-team, dove ci sono prospetti ovviamente migliori.
> Poi non capisco perchè si esalti Kessie e si bocci Bakayoko. Capisco che lo si bocci per lo stipendio esagerato, non per quel che da in campo. Perchè a parità di stipendio non c'è paragone.



Eppure l'ho spiegato bene. Kessie, a differenza di Baka, ha tempi di inserimento e senza palla si butta sempre dentro negli spazi, ecco questo nei concetti di tempi e spazi di Giampaolo può (condizionale) intrigarlo. 

Poi Kessie, come Baka, non ha fosforo, non ha idee, non ha tempi. Ma ripeto, gli inserimenti li ha e tre polmoni per farne tantissimi a partita pure. Baka in fase di possesso era un giocatore molto più statico e di posizione ed è palese che nel centrocampo dinamico che vuole il mister non c'entrasse nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che è un rottame, dico che le sue qualità fisiche sono molto comuni in campionati come la Premier e la Ligue 1. Sinceramente quando leggevo i commenti su Baka ho sempre sorriso perché basta guardare un po' di campionati esteri per vederlo.
> 
> Non è affatto vero che non vanno più di moda. Il PSG ha preso adesso Gueye pagandolo caro. Il punto è che Gueye è molto più forte di Bakayoko.
> Sissoko e Wanyama giocano negli Spurs, per dire. Che hanno speso 60 milioni per Ndombele del Lione!
> ...



Ed infatti non li paragono. Sono proprio diversi. Tu non ti sei mai esaltato con lui, ma per dire andavi pazzo per kessie...

Non è il tipo di giocatore che va adesso anche se il Tottenham ha preso ndombele che comunque è una bomba tanto quanto era baka dopo il monaco.
In generale soffriamo troppo di guardiolismo. In ogni ambito. Pensi che il milan col bel gioco e la tecnica faccia più punti dello scorso anno?io Non lo so, mi piacerebbe vedere i nuovi. Ed anche tu non sei molto fiducioso scommetto


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ed infatti non li paragono. Sono proprio diversi. Tu non ti sei mai esaltato con lui, ma per dire andavi pazzo per kessie...
> 
> Non è il tipo di giocatore che va adesso anche se il Tottenham ha preso ndombele che comunque è una bomba tanto quanto era baka dopo il monaco.
> In generale soffriamo troppo di guardiolismo. In ogni ambito. Pensi che il milan col bel gioco e la tecnica faccia più punti dello scorso anno?io Non lo so, mi piacerebbe vedere i nuovi. Ed anche tu non sei molto fiducioso scommetto



Mi sa che hai mescolato un po' troppe cose. Mi resta difficile rispondere...

Mi limito a parlare di Baka. È un regista che riceve male la palla, in uscita è approssimativo e rischia tanto, non gioca ma passaggi tra le linee e in verticale. Caratteristiche che lo rendono un regista mediocre per non dire scarso. È forte in fase difensiva, dunque un buon mediano e in generale un giocatore che ha scarsi margini di crescita.

Infatti viene scartato da tutte le squadre e finirà in Turchia. 
A noi ha fatto comodo ma giustamente costruiamo la squadra su giocatori più completi e eclettici.

Guardiola ama i giocatori fisici, vedi Fernandinho o Rodri, ma devono essere anche fortissimi nella trasmissione della palla, non come Bakayoko.

Kessi e Ndombele sono diversi, sono centrocampisti box to box che partecipano alle due fasi, creano azioni da rete, coprono lateralmente e giocano in verticale, come Nkante o Keita che sono campioni del ruolo, Bakayoko gioca nei metri davanti alla difesa, sono ruoli completamente diversi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai mescolato un po' troppe cose. Mi resta difficile rispondere...
> 
> Mi limito a parlare di Baka. È un regista che riceve male la palla, in uscita è approssimativo e rischia tanto, non gioca ma passaggi tra le linee e in verticale. Caratteristiche che lo rendono un regista mediocre per non dire scarso. È forte in fase difensiva, dunque un buon mediano e in generale un giocatore che ha scarsi margini di crescita.
> 
> ...



ma sono pienamente d'accordo con te su tutto. io ti contesto il fatto che per me lo sminuisci troppo. 
io dico che non è un fenomeno, ma se va in turchia non è perchè è un mediocre, ma perchè prende 7M annui.

è un buonissimo giocatore che se prendesse 3M sarebbe molto appetibile, per me.

al milan quest'anno non ci sta, e nonostante ero molto deluso del suo non riscatto mi rendo conto che han fatto bene.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sono pienamente d'accordo con te su tutto. io ti contesto il fatto che per me lo sminuisci troppo.
> io dico che non è un fenomeno, ma se va in turchia non è perchè è un mediocre, ma perchè prende 7M annui.
> 
> è un buonissimo giocatore che se prendesse 3M sarebbe molto appetibile, per me.
> ...



Non vorrei sminuirlo troppo ma se schieri un giocatore simile davanti alla difesa non puoi costruire una squadra strutturata, che costruisca bene dal basso e fraseggi stretto. Per questo finirà in campionati minori, a certi livelli si cercano giocatori più completi in quel ruolo.

Magari una media in Premier ci potrebbe stare se guadagnasse una cifra ragionevole.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sminuirlo troppo ma se schieri un giocatore simile davanti alla difesa non puoi costruire una squadra strutturata, che costruisca bene dal basso e fraseggi stretto. Per questo finirà in campionati minori, a certi livelli si cercano giocatori più completi in quel ruolo.
> 
> Magari una media in Premier ci potrebbe stare se guadagnasse una cifra ragionevole.



ma nei campionati maggiori giocano tutte a costruire dal basso? no... però chili ha i soldi per pagarlo? saranno 7-8 in europa

poteva rimanere da noi se avessimo preso un allenatore in stile gattuso (ma che sapeva qualcosa di calcio), è un giocatore che può giocare in squadre del calibro di inter, roma, lione, UTD, dortmund, penso anche atletico. ma quelle che possono pagare 7 annui pretendono ovviamente di meglio.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma nei campionati maggiori giocano tutte a costruire dal basso? no... però chili ha i soldi per pagarlo? saranno 7-8 in europa
> 
> poteva rimanere da noi se avessimo preso un allenatore in stile gattuso (ma che sapeva qualcosa di calcio), è un giocatore che può giocare in squadre del calibro di inter, roma, lione, UTD, dortmund, penso anche atletico. ma quelle che possono pagare 7 annui pretendono ovviamente di meglio.



Infatti, potrebbe giocare in squadre di livello medio come mediano gregario (certamente non Dortmund Utd o figuriamoci Atletico, che hanno giocatori di gran lunga superiori e più completi, Roma e Inter sì) ma col suo stipendio non interessa a nessuno perché trovano alternative ben più economiche.


----------

